# Metal or plastic tray for a dog crate?



## foundryhouse (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

Found we this forum a few days ago and it is superb lots of useful information and friendly people! 

We will be getting a labrador puppy in a few weeks and we will be using a dog cage/crate to help train her and to allow her to have her own den/space.

The thing is, do we puirchase the one with a metal or plastic tray?:confused1:

Plastic, apparently is chewed and metal is quite noisy and can have quite sharp edges, I would be interested in your thoughts.

I could not find a thread covering this, but if there is already one I apologise in advance. :blushing:

Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

we have a metal one and no sharp edges on it,no noisier than any other type,only as noisy as the dog in it


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is metal and I have bought Dixie a bic cushion for it.
I do prefer plastic though, had a metal one in the past and the tray got bent, so everytime the dog stood to one end it banged. Lol

x


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the plastic no sharp edges you can buy replacement trays


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Woody (that's the dog we had put down) we didn't need a pen or anything for him he was such a good little boy. Ok so he made a mess a few times but it didn't take long for him to realise it wasn't right to do it in the house the clever boy he was. Plus at the time he was the only dog in the house so we found it easier to control and train him.

Dante, our norwegian elkhound, because he is such a hyperactive spirited dog we got him a metal pen because now there were 2 of them and we put him in that until we figured he was old enough and somewhat trained well enough to sleep in the same space as Woody. He was fine with it as far as i know. Didn't hurt himself or anything like that.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I went for a metal one as Cola would of chewed a plastic one in about 3 seconds! Once the bedding is inside I dont think it makes that much difference.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The plastic ones in time go brittle and break. My setter Zoe ate her tray when she was young.She had other toys and treats but decided it was more fun to destroy the tray.

If you find they make a noise with a metal tray then take the tray out place a piece of carpet or even some old newspaper in the bottom of the cage then put the tray back in. That will muffle the noise a bit. Zoe thinks it fun to bang on the tray in her cage and frighten the whippet pup. She get her own back when she's a bit bigger.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Ours is metal and is noisy if the beddings out of it but that only happens once a week, i've never had a plastic one so i can comment on that sorry x


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

IMO the Savic crates have very good plastic in them and are not noisy at all.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Always had plastic ones and never had a problem even with our last dog who was a chewer!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Our large crate has a plastic tray.. I don't think the dog could chew it as it might be awkward angle to get into.. pluss we have a big soft cushion in it..

The small crate we have (for emergencies) has a metal tray and when the dog turns round it is a bit noisy. I would defo go for a plastic one if I were to buy another crate.. unless it was for an older dog who was very destructive.

x


----------

